# LA 200 vs Penicillin Procaine



## crazygoatlady (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello everyone! I guess for the moment I'm the newest member. I need your expert advice as I'm getting contradicting information from local "goat folks" and the internet.

Most of my goats have been dealing with colds for the last 6 weeks or so. It's usually clear snot, sometimes white and a few went to green. Lots of sneezing & coughing. Those with the green snot I treated with 5 days of Penicillin (1ml/25lbs - twice daily/5days). It helped some but not all. Sometimes it just made the snot go from green to clear...

Local folks are telling me I should use LA200 (3ml/100lbs - once daily/5days) which as per various internet sites doesn't appear to be listed as effective on streptococcus infections, chronic pneumonia or other infections.

I hate giving any kind of shots to my goats - I do only if it's the best for them.

My goats are all active, eating well, playing, no temperature. I wouldn't worry about it if it wasn't for the coughing and snot splaying!

I had fecal tests done on the worst coughers.. all clean - no parasites.

I look forward to your replies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally have never used the LA200, but I have read a few posts on here that has said that it is better for respiratory infections.

Ihave a few of my goats get that whtish snot but it usually happens after the first cold snap in the fall, I've used VetRx on them and they cleared up fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for respitory infections I use LA 200 -- so yes I would use the LA 200 on your goats since the snot is green in color. 

I would give one shot per day for 3 days. First day give it 1cc per 20lbs and then the next 2 days give a half dose 1cc per 40lbs (or a full dose if you are dealing with a bad case). This is what I have done with good success.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't LA 200 the one that should not be given to pregnant does or am I confusing that with something else?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is no conclusive evidence that any harm is done to the unborn kids when using LA 200 on a pregnant doe. THe only evidence that it possibly can do is cause yellowing of the teeth. 

To me treating the doe so she doesnt die is more important then worrying about yellow teeth in kids :wink: 

So yah it is widely stated on the net that it can cause birth defects but I have yet to find any evidence to that fact. Yet another question for the vet


----------



## crazygoatlady (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! As of today, no more green snots.. just a few clear runny noses - everyone's happy & I'm wiping noses!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

LA200 works better on respiratory illnesses then pen and you give it every 48 or 72 hrs instead of every day. We had a ewe with a 104.5 temp two weeks ago she it took one shot to clear up what I'm guessing was the start of pneumonia. It also works better for hoof rot then pen too. Glad your herd clearing up. I believe the powder antibiotic stacey posted about will also work on respiratory illness and no shots needed. Shelly


----------



## Theresa Holtz (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey everyone! I have 2 goat kids 3 weeks old( bottle babies) that came from a dairy and have a cough. I've treated with bactracillan w procaine .05 ml for 4 days now absolutely no difference . I also have a rescue milking nanny that frost bit her teat and developed mastitis. I'm thinking if treating everyone with LA 200 as in having such a hard time injecting the horrible thick bactracillan!!! Can I switch like that?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

:groupwelcome: I don't have an definitive answers but I'm following and I'll help you in any way I can.
@goathiker how tricky is it to switch antibiotics?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

BTW, I for one really prefer Tylan200 over the LA200 for respiratory infections. If you want LA200 then the Biomycin is the non-stinging version. 

But I still do not know about switching to a completely different antibiotic....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Switching between PenG and Tetracycline is no big deal. Just skip one Pen shot and start the the other.
Tylan interacts though so, you must be a lot more careful with it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

For my education then, since I prefer Tylosin, what would that protocol be? Should you happen to know it.....

Thanks @goathiker


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They may just have colds, what are their temps? Did you take their temps before starting antibiotics?

At this point you may want a vet to look them over. 
Biomycin 200 has less sting and like LA200 is for respiratory issues. 

Dosage is 1 cc per 10 to 20 lbs PenG, 2 x a day. Was that how it was given?


----------

